# Kontakt 5 not loading Kontakt full libraries after Kontakt 6 Player batch resave



## Kony (May 28, 2021)

I've recently encountered a problem when trying to load Century Brass. It's been working fine since last November - however, recently started giving me an error message that Kontakt is too old and I need to update. I'm trying to load in Kontakt 5.8 which is what's required as stated by 8Dio so the message appears incorrect.

8Dio support can't work out what the problem is and suggested I delete and reinstall. The thing is, CB still works fine in templates and projects which already have it loaded - it just won't load new instances while giving me the "update Kontakt" message. So I'm reluctant to delete and reinstall in case I lose the functionality I still have in current templates and projects.

For context, I recently updated Windows 10 and Cubase 9.5 to Cubase 11. Any help and advice on how to resolve this would be greatly appreciated 

Edit: I've now realised this is affecting other Kontakt full libraries so isn't related to 8Dio specifically.


----------



## Kony (May 30, 2021)

So I've realised that after doing a batch resave in one folder with Kontakt 6 Player, it's acted as if I've batch resaved the whole drive. 

The result is that any Kontakt 5 full libraries on that drive won't load and are giving the error message that Kontakt version is too old and needs to be updated. 

Is there any way to roll back the Kontakt 6 Player batch resave?


----------



## Wedge (May 30, 2021)

Kony said:


> So I've realised that after doing a batch resave in one folder with Kontakt 6 Player, it's acted as if I've batch resaved the whole drive.
> 
> The result is that any Kontakt 5 full libraries on that drive won't load and are giving the error message that Kontakt version is too old and needs to be updated.
> 
> Is there any way to roll back the Kontakt 6 Player batch resave?


This is just a guess, but you could try doing another batch resave using Kontakt 5 in one of your previous projects.


----------



## Kony (May 30, 2021)

Thanks @Judd - I'll try that.


----------



## jcrosby (May 30, 2021)

Judd said:


> This is just a guess, but you could try doing another batch resave using Kontakt 5 in one of your previous projects.


Unfortunately I'm pretty sure Kontakt 5 will just tell you that it can't batch resave because of the same issue. Once you batch resave a K5 library with K6, K5 will not be able to open it because K5 no longer "knows" it's a K5 library. Resaving will force the old file to only be compatible with the version you saved in, and later versions.

It's no different than if you opened a DAW project made in an older version of a DAW in a newer one. As a random example, if you opened a Live 10 project with Live 11 then resaved it in Live 11, Live 10 would no longer be able to open it.... Like with most software forward compatibility isn't possible; you can open older files in newer versions, but you can't open newer files in older versions.

You need to be really careful and think ahead before you do a batch resave... IMO you should never attempt to BR an entire drive for this exact reason...

You'll probably need to re-download whatever libraries you can from the developers. I'd send emails and explain the situation... Most should understand the issue as you're not the only one to have done this and they probably get emails about this from time to time...


----------



## Kony (May 30, 2021)

Thanks for the feedback - to be clear, I only batch resaved a folder within a drive, but the result is the same as if I'd BR'd the whole drive (which I didn't)


----------



## Robert_G (May 30, 2021)

Delete the files....unzip the original rar files and replace. Been there done that......there are no other options.


----------



## Kony (Jun 1, 2021)

Decided it was easier to update to Kontakt 6 full as it's 50% off at the moment. Problem solved.


----------



## mushanga (Aug 19, 2021)

Kony said:


> Decided it was easier to update to Kontakt 6 full as it's 50% off at the moment. Problem solved.


Hi…did those Kontakt 5 full tracks automatically open in Kontakt 6 full when loading previous projects? Or did you have to manually reload each instrument in Kontakt 6 and then resave the session?

I am trying to figure out if this can be done automatically when opening older Logic sessions.


----------



## Kony (Aug 19, 2021)

mushanga said:


> Hi…did those Kontakt 5 full tracks automatically open in Kontakt 6 full when loading previous projects? Or did you have to manually reload each instrument in Kontakt 6 and then resave the session?
> 
> I am trying to figure out if this can be done automatically when opening older Logic sessions.


Kontakt 5 won't automatically update to Kontakt 6 when loading pre-existing projects - but K5 continues to work even after updating to K6 so it won't affect older projects with K5. In other words, it's not an automatic update for previous projects with K5 instances. And you can use both K5 and K6 if you wish.

Having said that, I made the mistake of batch resaving with K6, which means that K5 no longer works at all. It will still load in older projects and works there, but it's not possible to load any K5 instances on any new projects. Hope this helps!


----------



## rrichard63 (Aug 19, 2021)

Kony said:


> to be clear, I only batch resaved a folder within a drive, but the result is the same as if I'd BR'd the whole drive (which I didn't)


I'm curious about this. Nothing later on in this thread contradicts it. But it's counter-intuitive and not at all what I would expect batch resave to do. Can anyone else confirm @Kony's experience?


----------



## robgb (Aug 19, 2021)

Maybe I'm misunderstanding. If you did a batch resave in Kontakt 6 player, wouldn't that naturally prevent the resaved instruments from being opened in Kontakt 5? What am I missing?


----------



## mushanga (Aug 24, 2021)

Kony said:


> Kontakt 5 won't automatically update to Kontakt 6 when loading pre-existing projects - but K5 continues to work even after updating to K6 so it won't affect older projects with K5. In other words, it's not an automatic update for previous projects with K5 instances. And you can use both K5 and K6 if you wish.
> 
> Having said that, I made the mistake of batch resaving with K6, which means that K5 no longer works at all. It will still load in older projects and works there, but it's not possible to load any K5 instances on any new projects. Hope this helps!


Thanks for getting back to me. I'm having the same batch resave issue whereby all Kontakt sample libraries on my external SSD no longer load in Kontakt 5 despite me having selected only a few libraries/folders within the drive to batch resave in Kontakt 6.

I was hoping @samphony 's suggestion in another thread to disable Kontakt 5 in Logic's Plug-in Manager would allow all Kontakt 5 instances to autoload in Kontakt 6, but seems like AU migration in Logic is broken..? I haven't yet tried doing a clean uninstall of Kontakt 5 - might give that a go and then see if the AU migration feature kicks in!


----------



## d.healey (Aug 24, 2021)

robgb said:


> Maybe I'm misunderstanding. If you did a batch resave in Kontakt 6 player, wouldn't that naturally prevent the resaved instruments from being opened in Kontakt 5? What am I missing?


He only batch resaved one folder but it affected all of his Kontakt libraries.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Aug 24, 2021)

It's always a good idea to make a copy of the .nki's as soon as you get a new library. Then you will have a copy of the original files, in case a batch resave goes awry, or if you accidentally overwrite a patch.


----------



## robgb (Aug 24, 2021)

d.healey said:


> He only batch resaved one folder but it affected all of his Kontakt libraries.


Hmm. Sounds like it could have been user error. Which is why they give you that warning when you batch resave.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Aug 24, 2021)

robgb said:


> Hmm. Sounds like it could have been user error. Which is why they give you that warning when you batch resave.


Yup, the batch resave goes through all subdirectories, so most likely the library's parent folder was accidentally selected.


----------



## Kony (Aug 25, 2021)

Justin L. Franks said:


> so most likely the library's parent folder was accidentally selected


Which folder should be selected when batch resaving?


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 25, 2021)

Only the folder containing files related to ONE library is best and safest.


----------



## Kony (Aug 25, 2021)

The main library folder, not the library's samples subfolder? Using Kontakt 6, I selected the main library folder, but the result was as if I'd selected the entire drive.


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 26, 2021)

Ha maybe you misclicked? There's no other explanation for what you're telling here...

Pointing at the samples folder will not do anything, because batch resave operates on NKI/NKM/NKB files, not samples.


----------



## Kony (Aug 26, 2021)

I've seen someone else saying the same thing around here. I selected the new library folder in K6, but then the rest of the libraries in that drive no longer load in K5. It's not a problem really, I've been rebuilding with K6 anyway.


----------



## CelB (Jan 6, 2022)

Hi, I have the same issue. Im going through the answers. Could Robert_G elaborate on his reply? l Im devastated right now as I lost years of work. I am manually reinstalling the Native products but I had few other third party plug ins that won't work. What should I do with:

Delete the files....unzip the original rar files and replace. Been there done that......there are no other options.

Im not tech savvy at all. I need help. I would like to re use Retcon and some Plugins Guru. There's no sale right now on Kontakt 6 and it's way too expensive. 

Thanks for your help!
Celine


----------



## CelB (Jan 7, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> Delete the files....unzip the original rar files and replace. Been there done that......there are no other options.


Hi Robert, last year, you sent that reply to someone who had accidentally batch resaved from Kontakt 6 and lost his plugins which wouldn't work anymore in K5 since the version was too old. I may have done the same mistake and Im devastated right now as I lost years of work. I am manually reinstalling the Native products but I had few other third party plug ins that won't work.


Can you please elaborate? Im not tech savvy at all. Thank you
Celine


----------



## Mr Greg G (Jan 7, 2022)

I don't understand, you did a batch resave with Kontakt 6 so why not just use Kontakt 6?


----------



## CelB (Jan 7, 2022)

It was K6 player.. the free version. I didn't realize the wrong app was open. I only purchased years back K5 the full version and Komplete 11. I can't afford K6 right now.


----------



## CelB (Jan 7, 2022)

Im trying to use third party plugins.. not Native Instruments one. the NI I reinstalled manually from Native Access but I don't know if or how I can reinstall Retcon from Kontakthub for instance. Or some plugins Guru :(


----------



## Mr Greg G (Jan 7, 2022)

I didn't know it was possible to do batch resaves with K6 player. Well the only solutions I see are:

1/ Retrieve your nkis from your backup
2/ Reinstall the affected libraries (you won't be able to use your custom nki files but don't trash them so you will be able to use them the day you buy K6)
3/ Contact Native Instruments support and ask them for the K5 versions of your nkis
4/ Buy K6 and be done with it. You can buy it pretty cheap "second hand" in the classified section of this forum or on kvr or gearslutz.


----------



## CelB (Jan 7, 2022)

I do have backups. I am going to try. Ive contacted Native Instruments but since my issues are with third party companies Im not sure they will be willing to help me more. Im in touch with them so we'll see how it goes. I didn't think I could buy K6 second hand?! Im gonna look into this. For now, Im going to try retrieving the .nki files from my backup hoping this will work! Thanks SO MUCH for your help.


----------



## Mr Greg G (Jan 7, 2022)

True about NI and the nkis, maybe get in touch with each company. But if you do have backups, this should solve your misfortune!
Yes you can buy K6 pretty cheap that way, I would seriously look into that if the backups can't solve anything.


----------



## CelB (Jan 7, 2022)

Thank you Mr Greg!  I just had to fetch my backed up files. Everything works fine now. While reading the thread above I thought it was a mistake you couldn't do nothing about and I sort of panicked. Im so glad you took the time to message me!


----------



## Robert_G (Jan 7, 2022)

Glad things worked out for you.


----------



## Mr Greg G (Jan 7, 2022)

CelB said:


> Thank you Mr Greg!  I just had to fetch my backed up files. Everything works fine now. While reading the thread above I thought it was a mistake you couldn't do nothing about and I sort of panicked. Im so glad you took the time to message me!


Glad you had a backup in the first place!


----------



## CelB (Jan 7, 2022)

Mr Greg G said:


> Glad you had a backup in the first place!


YUP!!


----------

